# Mushroomhead Gravy Ibanez info?



## BradleyWilloughby (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey, does anybody have info on Gravy's Ibanez RG7 from the "12 Hundred" video? All I can really tell is that it has a natural finish, figured maple top, and a dark color of tone wood for the main body. Any more info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 22, 2012)

This thing?







It's definitely a LACS.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 22, 2012)

Bigfan said:


>



Man, this is so nice!


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Apr 22, 2012)

It's fuckin beautiful in person!!!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 22, 2012)

Shame we can't hear it through the shitty album production of late.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup, definitely LACS. From what I can tell, the body seems to be mahogany.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice looking guitar, but it seems to have a rather badly warped neck.


----------



## DTay47 (Apr 23, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> Nice looking guitar, but it seems to have a rather badly warped neck.


 Not sure if joking? It's just the lens that makes it look that way...

Still an amazing looking guitar. Matching flamed/figured headstock is always a plus.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 23, 2012)

His other LACS is nice too (he has a few)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2012)

Man... I need to join a band and get signed... As soon as I get a LACS I will quit said band and disappear.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are a few more of his LACS and LACS modified RG7s.

















Also ex-guitarist Marko (Bronson) LACS and LACS modified RG7s


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a feeling this dude likes RGs...


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha! Thanks! Man, those all look awesome. Except for Bronson's yellow one. When I first started shopping at this one store, they had this yellow RG that sat there for almost two years. They finally got rid of it a few months ago. The guy that bought apparently had a collection of odd guitars.


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Apr 24, 2012)

And another question: Why is it so hard to find information these guys???


----------



## MetalGravy (Apr 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Man... I need to join a band and get signed... As soon as I get a LACS I will quit said band and disappear.




But if you do that, you won't be able to get more LACS'


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Apr 29, 2012)

What about pickups? He said in an interview he uses DiMarzio's. But which model? Ugh! So little info...


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 29, 2012)

dat guitar


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 29, 2012)

I want Gravy to get a signature. He seems to have similar taste in guitars as I.


----------



## Grack (Apr 29, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


>



That's nice. The oval inlays are interesting.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2012)

BradleyWilloughby said:


> What about pickups? He said in an interview he uses DiMarzio's. But which model? Ugh! So little info...


Pickups:
Blaze Custom, Blaze Neck Model

Dave



7stringDemon said:


> I want Gravy to get a signature. He seems to have similar taste in guitars as I.



He quit Mushroomhead in recently.... :/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2012)

A few years late for a mushroom head sig anyways


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Man... I need to join a band and get signed... As soon as I get a LACS I will quit said band and disappear.



Pull a CoW and turn selling LACS into a full time business!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Pull a CoW and turn selling LACS into a full time business!



COW used Jackson.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> COW used Jackson.



I think he knows, he's just referring to the fact COW sold all his custom shop Jacksons, implying Gravy should do the same.


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Apr 30, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Pickups:
> Blaze Custom, Blaze Neck Model
> 
> Thanks, man.
> ...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think he knows, he's just referring to the fact COW sold all his custom shop Jacksons, implying Gravy should do the same.



Ah 

So COW has no more Jacksons ?


----------



## Into Obsidian (May 1, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Here are a few more of his LACS and LACS modified RG7s.



This is just beautiful


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Ah
> 
> So COW has no more Jacksons ?



Not sure about none, but he did sell a good few of them on ebay.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 7, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not sure about none, but he did sell a good few of them on ebay.



Sucks :/ I did see his back to playing bass again.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 7, 2012)

love mushroomhead!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 12, 2012)

want this!!!


----------

